# New V owners - Crate training



## Digital_F (May 31, 2018)

Hi everyone,

We have a 9 week old V, we picked her up 5 days ago from the breeders and she is our first V.

We started to Crate train her from day one but this has been a nightmare from the start, she barks the whole house down as soon as we put her in the crate.

The first night we gave her lots of exercise before bed, we placed the crate in our room and she just barked constantly, we received a knock on the door from our neighbours, who were not happy at the time.

So at the moment she is sleeping on her bed outside of the crate but on the floor, and she is happy.

Are there some exceptions, in which our V just will not take to the crate?

I am worried as there will be a time in the day when the house will be empty for 3-4 hours a day, and we would want her to be comfortable and feel safe in the crate.

Cheers
DF


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe take the neighbor a peace offering, and let them know it will only be a couple of days to crate train her.
I recommend a bottle of wine, and ear plugs.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

It's a big adjustment...

But you want her to be in the crate or your bed, I wouldn't leave her unattended on the floor while you sleep. Start by making the crate a part of the routine during the day so she gets used to it and sees it as a normal part of the day. The screaming (Hers, not the neighbors) is worst when you first put her in, so if that occurs during the day, she'll quiet sooner at night. Just be consistent with the time, make sure itls not too long, and you remove her only when she's quiet so you do not reinforce the screaming.


----------



## skillingsworth (Jun 1, 2018)

*crate training*

You might also try giving a treat when its time to go to the crate. Leave the treats in your living area or kitchen so your V can see you go get them and learns where they are. Then use your command for your V to go to the crate, showing them the treat. Walk with them to the crate and toss the treat inside. Soon they will know that when you get the treat out, they are going to their crate. My V now runs to his crate as soon as I get the treat.


----------



## Israrules (Apr 5, 2015)

Digital_F said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have a 9 week old V, we picked her up 5 days ago from the breeders and she is our first V.
> 
> ...


Hi! It's been a while since I wrote for the last time. 
In my point of view you can do 2 things: 
1. Do it the tough way. Put his bed inside the crate, close the door and wait some nights until he gives up the crying.
2. If he sleeps on his own bed happily let him sleep there, near to the crate and introduce it in a happy way. Let him eat inside, reward him every time he gets near the crate, more if he put even a paw or sniff inside, until he feels comfortable near the crate and getting inside of it. You can also put him inside with the door open and immediately reward him and play for a few seconds, after a few attempts close door and open it to reward him and extend the time the door is closed. Do both things alternatively and it'll be fast. I know it looks like a long process but in a week or two you will be able to put your pup happily inside his crate and he will stay inside happily

I did this with my V and she is really comfortable inside her crate, I usually don't close the door so she can get in and out whenever she wants, but she can stay ther for hours, one time we needed her to sleep inside the crate for almost two weeks and we had no problem at all.


----------

